
Has anyone tried out that startup review site, Sussio? - topangamatthews
Has anyone tried out that startup review site, Sussio? Looks like they&#x27;re similar to Yelp for startups? They claim to help consumers &#x27;suss out&#x27; brands&quot; - sounds kind of tacky.
======
duiker101
No, and if they are anything like Yelp I really hope they fail. We really
really don't need another Yelp.

